
Startup Guide To Independent Contractors - mfaustman
http://blog.foundersnetwork.com/2011/12/independent-contractor-guide/
======
josephcooney
Should be re-titled to 'U.S. Startup Guide to Independent Contractors' since
about half of it is very U.S.-centric.

------
mathattack
Point 2 is very important. The IRS is getting tougher and tougher on companies
for hiring consultants who look like employees. Even companies like Microsoft
have stumbled with this issue.

